# Email mit mehreren Webs unter einer Domain



## daff (2. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe mehrere Webs unter ISPConfig eingerichtet, die alle die gleiche "Haupt"-Domain haben (unterteilt mit Subdomains). Ich habe das Tutorial  Generate username from email-address angewandt. Nun möchte ich Emailadressen einrichten, die auch alle dieselbe "Haupt"-Domain haben. Mir hat mal jemand gesagt, dass man dazu unter Co-Domains eine Weiterleitung mit der Domain und der IP einrichten muss. Das klappt auch soweit - zumindest mit dem Account wo die Weiterleitung eingerichtet ist. Wenn ich das aber bei den anderen Accounts machen will kommt die Meldung " Sie haben bereits ein Web oder eine Domain mit dem Namen .***.de angelegt.". Ist ja auch logisch, weil die Domain schon von einem anderen Account genutzt wird. Wie krieg ich es hin, dass die Mailgeschichte funktioniert.

LG
Daff


----------



## planet_fox (2. Jan. 2008)

*Gegenfrage*

funktioniert das Howto auch wenn bestehnde webs vorhnaden sind ?


----------



## daff (2. Jan. 2008)

ich hab zuerst das Howto angewandt und dann die webs angelegt. Das Howto sollte funktionieren.


----------



## planet_fox (2. Jan. 2008)

das hilft mir nix  Ich brauch was wo sich die userid ned ändert


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2008)

> funktioniert das Howto auch wenn bestehnde webs vorhnaden sind ?


Das Howto würde nur neue Usernamen betreffen.

@daff: Du kannst eine Domain nur einmal, also bei einem Web einrichten. Sonst wüsste z.B. der Apache nicht mehr, für welches Web eine Anfrage ist. Wenn alle emailuser zur gleichen Domain gehören sollen, musst Du sie im gleichen Web anlegen.


----------

